# Stihl 031... about 25 years old



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

This is still the meanest dang saw I ever picked up, and I've hefted quite a number of old back-breakers in the past 50+ years! Once you get the old girl going, which at times takes an act of god, she'll cut like there's no tomorrow!

It has a combination start; two pulls at full choke, two at half, two at no choke and full throttle, and then repeat the process until she screams or my back/arm/neck/leg gives out!

It has great compression, a new plug, the points have been cleaned and set to .015, gets fresh gas every time I take her out, I keep her nice and warm in the utility room, but she still gives me the royal runaround when it is time to go to work.

You reckon it's time to take her out back and shoot her, or is there something you can think of that I haven't? I don't want to loose her, but getting parts isn't an easy task these days.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Sounds exactly like my 028 super.
I jus don wanta spend $500 on a new one.


----------



## retire2$ (Feb 12, 2003)

Try using mid grade gas if you are currently using the regular grade. Higher octane may do the trick.


----------



## edzz (Jun 21, 2008)

Got a Poulan Super 68, made in the early 1960's, still works great, but is hard to start. We shoot starter fluid into the cylinder through the exaust port, since it has not got a muffler.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

retire2$ said:


> Try using mid grade gas if you are currently using the regular grade. Higher octane may do the trick.


Two-stroke engines should *always* be run on 89 or higher octane.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You are one lucky man. You have a real German-made Stihl chainsaw which has about 10X the quality of the current Stihl saws. If you tire of it, I'll be glad to take it off your hands.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Has it always started that hard? Does it run ok once you get it running?

I have an 034 that I bought new in 1992. Its not quite as old as yours. I have had starting, and running problems with it. I took it to the dealer. THey found a bad seal in the crank case that was leaking vaccum, and causing the carb diphragms to not pump gas properly


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

michiganfarmer said:


> Has it always started that hard? Does it run ok once you get it running?
> 
> I have an 034 that I bought new in 1992. Its not quite as old as yours. I have had starting, and running problems with it. I took it to the dealer. THey found a bad seal in the crank case that was leaking vaccum, and causing the carb diphragms to not pump gas properly


The day I bought it I took it to the field and we argued for about ten minutes, then gave up and used my old Homelight. After I ran it dry, I thought I'd give the Stihl one more shot... she kicked, bucked, stomped her feet, threw a fit and then cut loose like a mad housewife!

So yes, bottom line is, she has always been real particular about starting, but I'm getting a little too old to fight it out like I used to. I did notice about 24 1/2 years ago that the air filter gets clogged in a hurry, so I keep a stiff paint brush in the saw box at all times, but this just makes it idle better and has little effect on getting her going.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

When I finally get mine started it also runs great but if you stop it while it is warm, forget restarting it that day.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

I got to the point where I couldn't find parts for my german made 031AV, so I went on a buying spree on Ebay and picked up 3 more a few years back. Mine starts after about 3 choked pulls. A little cold blooded but once it gets up to speed, watch out. My new Husky 455 is a good saw but I think the 031 will still outcut it. I typically cut with the husky though and use the stihl to free my husky when the tree decides to pinch it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My dad had one of those 031's. One thing I will say about it is it did start good. I felt it was weak in the knees though so I went to get a 041 as I had used a friends and liked it. 
The dealer was out of them but had a Husky 162SE. Told me to take it out back and try it. I told him that cutting that punky pople he had out back wasn't a test for a saw.
He told me to take it home for the day then. I bought it and it has been a very good saw and my most used of the 3 I own. Dads o31 went to the scrap pile in the late 90's.

Model: 162SE/SG 

MANUFACTURED BY: HUSQVARNA VAPENFABRIKS AB 
HUSKVARNA, SWEDEN 
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER: 
YEAR INTRODUCED: 1976 
YEAR DISCONTINUED: 
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 61.5cc (3.75 cu. in.) 
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 1 
CYLINDER BORE: 48mm (1.89 in.) 
PISTON STROKE: 34mm (1.34 in.) 
CYLINDER TYPE: Aluminum with chrome plated bore 
INTAKE METHOD: Piston ported 

SG type has heated handles









I also own a Husky EPA 55 I bought in 1992 a good starting saw but not as good working as the 162 at any thing.










I also own a Jonserred 2159T, I bought it in 2004. It isn't near the saw that the Huskys are even thought they are built by Eletralux same as Poulan. Today the chain brake is broke on it, also the chain oiler pump stopped working. The exhust is vented out the top of the muffler and your hand gets hot working it so I wear a welding glove on my left hand. I also fachioned a heat sheild over the muffler.










 Al


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

It is easy to establish habits particularly with starting different engines and especially the hard to start one. Maybe you need to try an alternative way of starting this one. May I make a suggestion. Obtain some Marvel Mystery oil . Start the engine as per always since you know you can eventually get it running that way. After it warms up a bit stop it and add about a table spoon of the Marvel Mystery oil to the gas in the tank. Run until that is consumed. Let the saw sit until the engine is cold. Install a new spark plug, saving the oil one for later reuse/spare. Now using the 89 octane properly mixed put the choke full on. With the switch on pull the start rope until the engine hits. Turn the choke off completely. Now pull the rope briskly and see if the engine will start. It should. You may have to hold the throttle trigger partially on until the engine warms. Post your results. Good luck.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Model: 031 AV 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MANUFACTURED BY: STIHL ANDREAS MASCHINENFABRIK 
STUTTGART, GERMANY 
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER: 1113 
YEAR INTRODUCED: 1971 
YEAR DISCONTINUED: 
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 48ccm (2.93 cu. in.) 
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 11 
CYLINDER BORE: 44mm (1.73 in.) 
PISTON STROKE: 32mm (1.26 in.) 
CYLINDER TYPE: Aluminum with chrome plated bore 
INTAKE METHOD: Piston ported 
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.: 
WEIGHT : 6.6 kg (14.5 lbs.) powerhead only 
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION: One Man operation 
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM: Anti-vibration 
CHAIN BRAKE: Optional 
CLUTCH: Centrifugal 
DRIVE TYPE: Direct 
CONSTRUCTION: Die cast magnesium 
MAGNETO TYPE: Bosch flywheel magneto later series Transistorized 
CARBURETOR: Tillotson HU-3C, G series 
MAJOR REPAIR KIT: RK-14HU 
MINOR REPAIR KIT: DG-2HU 
AIR FILTER SYSTEM: Nylon mesh cartridge 
STARTER TYPE: Stihl automatic rewind 
OIL PUMP: Automatic 
OPERATING RPM: 
IGNITION TIMING: 2.0 to 2.3mm (0.008 to 0.009 in.) before TDC 
BREAKER POINT SETTING: 0.35 to 0.40mm (0.014 to 0.016 in.) 
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP: 
SPARK PLUG TYPE: Bosch WSR6F, Champion RCJ7Y 
SPARK PLUG GAP: 0.51mm (0.020 in.) 
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS: Ball 
FUEL TANK CAPACITY: 540ml (18.25 fl. oz.) 
FUEL OIL RATIO: 40:1 with Stihl oil 
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: Regular 
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION: Stihl two-cycle chain saw mix oil 
CHAIN PITCH: 3/8 in. 
CHAIN TYPE: Stihl 
BAR MOUNT PATTERN: 
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 35cm (14 in.) 
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 50cm (20 in.) 
COLOUR SCHEME: Grey with Orange top cover 

031AVQ equipped with chain brake









 Al


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

Hey! Your trigger lock is gone too! I made a wire ring to slide up to lock the throttle... Kentucky engineered from baling wire... now that baling wire was some good stuff, from holding the muffler on the 55 Chevy to making the old saw work... and yep, original piece of wire!
I'll try a new method of starting it, but I have many times before and have yet to get it to crank up in less then ten pulls.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

alleyyooper
When that saw was built REGULAR WAS 89 OCTANE! The gas also had lead in it.


----------

